# Hello from Ireland!



## Sarbear (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all!
I'm Sarah and I'm from Ireland. I own one female tabby cat called penny. However I am hoping to adopt another kitten in a few weeks time.
Oh by the way this is a great site so glad I found it   
Hope to post pics of penny soon
Sarah


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Erin Go Bragh! Give Penny a scratch behind the ears from me! That's what I love about this site,cat lovers from round the world! Welcome,Sarbear!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Sarah!

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Welcome and "top o' the mornin' to yer"

Mick.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures soon!


----------



## Sarbear (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes guys!
Sarah


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to our cat family!!


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome! I don't mean to get political, but you guys are great for standing together against the EU. National sovereignty will prevail 

When you get your new kitty , make sure to give your older cat time to adjust. I had NO CLUE what I was in for with my older cat. she was hissing and spitting at us for awhile before she got used to the new smell. read up on 'introducing new cats" and you'll be fine.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------

